# Repair Manual



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Clymer, Chilton, Seloc and Haynes all have their devotees.
But when you really want to do it right,
and want to have all the information at your fingertips,
including step by step instructions, pictures, tools needed and specifications...
Nothing, I repeat nothing, beats an OEM shop manual for your year and model outboard.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Look on Ebay, I found a manual on CD for my Yammy for $cheap and it's factory.

X2 on what bret said nothing better than OEM


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree!! I purchased a Seloc manual and it got me what I needed, but I ran across an OEM manual at a boat shop this weekend on a clearance table for $5. In the first tne minutes I had it I learrned something that practically paid for the manual!! Don't waste your money on those others!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

What Brett said is good advice. Many of the other mentioned manuals are available for checkout at your local county library.

Frank_S


----------

